
A Socialist Plan to Fix the Internet - elorant
https://jacobinmag.com/2019/11/tech-companies-antitrust-monopolies-socialist/
======
sharemywin
The plan/article doesn't address:

\- Bundling \- Innovation/Productivity \- Incentives

Also, if you decommoditize things you can't trade them for other things. So,
the commodities that are left would become that much more relatively
expensive.

~~~
claudiawerner
>Also, if you decommoditize things you can't trade them for other things.

The idea is that this trade-off would be better in some way than the current
situation. Commoditization necessarily optimizes for exchange-value over use-
value. Therefore it can be included in the circuit of capital (M-C-M') and the
incentive for its trade is no higher goal than augmenting money-capital. Now
you need to summon the invisible hand to say that somehow, in a roundabout
way, being a commodity is actually better.

~~~
sharemywin
If your the one selling the commodity then it becomes free. If you want to say
trade that for land, food etc. good luck.

